# Which hardtail for unger £1000



## ermurray (25 Mar 2009)

Hi,

This is my first post so sorry if this question has been posted elsewhere. 
I have £1000 to spend through the cycle to work scheme and am just looking for advice on which hardtails offer the best for money around £900-£1000 range?

Thanks


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (25 Mar 2009)

ermurray said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post so sorry if this question has been posted elsewhere.
> I have £1000 to spend through the cycle to work scheme and am just looking for advice on which hardtails offer the best for money around £900-£1000 range?
> ...



go for the Trek 6700  this years paint is sooo hot 

http://www.trekbikes.com/uk/en/bikes/mountain_hardtail/6_series/6700e/


----------



## ermurray (25 Mar 2009)

how does the trek 6700 compare with the rockhopper pro?


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (25 Mar 2009)

ermurray said:


> how does the trek 6700 compare with the rockhopper pro?



the rockhopper has a mix and match of deore and the 6700 is all SLX 

the wheels are better on the 6700 also the 6700 is a lighter bike

its all up to you in the end what you pick to buy, but the 6700 does look nice


----------



## ermurray (25 Mar 2009)

I will be using the bike for commuting but also XC and places such as cannock chase


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (25 Mar 2009)

ermurray said:


> I will be using the bike for commuting but also XC and places such as cannock chase



the 6700 would be ok for commuting because it has lock off front sus


----------



## Mr Pig (25 Mar 2009)

After years of using aluminium bikes I bought a steel-framed hard-tail last year. It's a lot more comfortable, massively more comfortable than the RockHopper. Don't just look at the bits bolted to the bike, make sure you think about the whole package.


----------



## chonkers (25 Mar 2009)

i,ve got the rockhopper comp 09 been using it for work everyday past 4 weeks and weekends for pleasure done about 400 miles so far i just locked of the front suss and just got road tyres fitted and must admit that makes a bit difference cant say what bike would be best for you,but as a lot say on here try as many as you can if possible


----------



## jpembroke (30 Mar 2009)

MadoneRider1991 said:


> go for the Trek 6700  this years paint is sooo hot
> 
> http://www.trekbikes.com/uk/en/bikes/mountain_hardtail/6_series/6700e/



Ooh, that is nice. I want a new hardtail but I reckon I'm going to strip the existing one down and build a new one on a Kinesis frame.

Some of the Focus hardtails (see Wiggle) look good too.


----------



## wyno70 (31 Mar 2009)

I have a Trek 6700 in 08 colours. I do mainly trail and mud riding in Epping forest (similar to Cannock Chase). It's very good for what I use it for and I have no complaints at all. I chose it because I got a good deal on it and I don't think you are likely to find a better bike in terms of components for the cash.

I do probably 4 miles on road before I get to the forest and it seems to go fairly nicely on road too.

Go buy it, you know you want to!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (1 Apr 2009)

Having had the pleasure of riding a Cube Acid yesterday I was blown away by. For a bike <£600 it has a fantastic spec. See for yourself here. http://www.winstanleysbikes.co.uk/product/21141/Cube_Acid_Bike_2009


----------



## jpembroke (1 Apr 2009)

I love those Cube bikes. And this ones really nice:

http://www.winstanleysbikes.co.uk/product/20855/Cube_LTD_Comp_Disc_Bike_2009

£679!!!!!

Howdaydoodat????


----------



## Cubist (1 Apr 2009)

jpembroke said:


> I love those Cube bikes. And this ones really nice:
> 
> http://www.winstanleysbikes.co.uk/product/20855/Cube_LTD_Comp_Disc_Bike_2009
> 
> ...



Spend another £70 and you get the LTD Pro with Tora SL air forks......, or go the whole hog and get the LTD Team for c£850, which has Rockshox Reba forks with "motion control" poplok. 

I cannot fault my Ltd. It's fast, responsive, and in terms of VFM for specification is unbelievable. Reading other spec sheets for hardtails, you're getting an £800 to £900 bike for less that 700. Get one and spend the rest on beer. You know you want to.


----------



## jpembroke (1 Apr 2009)

Cubist said:


> Get one and spend the rest on beer. You know you want to.



Well, you heard the man.......


----------



## Cubist (2 Apr 2009)

Interesting this Value For Money argument re Cubes. I was in the LBS yesterday arranging some servicing for the work fleet, and mentioned pricing. The shop owner told me that ALL cube prices will be hiked from today. The entry level Attention goes up £100 to the best part of £600 and the LTD Comp to the best part of £800. If you can still find one at £680 then get it while you can!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (2 Apr 2009)

WOW, that is quite a price hike indeed. Whilst I could not afford one at the moment I do get to *borrow one for three days* for a MTB L1 Leaders Course  as they decided to give me a treat as I normally ride a rigid 


Cubist said:


> Interesting this Value For Money argument re Cubes. I was in the LBS yesterday arranging some servicing for the work fleet, and mentioned pricing. The shop owner told me that ALL cube prices will be hiked from today. The entry level Attention goes up £100 to the best part of £600 and the LTD Comp to the best part of £800. If you can still find one at £680 then get it while you can!


----------



## djb1971 (2 Apr 2009)

I just purchased a LTD Race last week for £899 with a couple of freebies from BETD in Stoke. It has just gone up to £1050 - close one that 

btw: highly recommended hardtail !!


----------



## Cubist (2 Apr 2009)

So there you go, with a budget of a grand you can still get a LTD Comp and a pallet or two of Stella, and still have change for some Pork Scatchings and twenty Bensons.


----------



## Noodley (9 Apr 2009)

Cubes still available on chainreaction at 'old' prices.

Just been having a look at them (again), in anticipation of bike to work scheme...but it'll likely be 2012 prices at this rate! Gits!


----------



## djb1971 (9 Apr 2009)

I love my ltd race, went around hanchurch on Sunday and got absolutely filthy!!

The Rebas are great and soaked up some big bumps. I still miss fs but you cant beat a hardtail on good track. I did get defeated though on the way home, coming through swinnerton woods the track was flooded and was 2ft deep at the edge!! My front wheel vanished. The water was also a funny sheep sh*t green colour so I ended up climbing a small cliff face and scrabbling through a field. I didn't want to get it that dirty 

I can't recommend Cube bikes enough. Last year Focus were great vfm but they've increased prices and down graded the kit, no doubt Cube will end up doing the same so get in while you can. When I was looking to buy, the likes of Marin and Specialized didn't have the kit to match a Cube at any price point. The acid also looks a good buy.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (9 Apr 2009)

Having spend two days riding a Cube Acid 2K9 all I can say is GET ONE. They are light, responsive, with ultra smooth gearing and very powerful brakes. I want one!!!!!!


----------



## Cubist (10 Apr 2009)

This month's MBUK tests an Attention against various other £500 entry level hardtails. It came second to a £399 Iron Horse, but only because the forks on an attention are mediocre at best(80mm Suntour XCM) I wouldn't give the Iron Horse houseroom, but then I'm not being paid to review people's products............ They raved and raved about the Cube's drivetrain and tyres, saying when they unpacked the box they thought they had been sent the wrong bike! 

Cubester is 11 but 5'4", and to be honest his Attention forks don't feel that good to me, but are just about all he needs at this age and size. That MBUK article says buy one and pay for fork upgrade, so guess who's saving up for some new forks!


----------

